# Ffl?



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking for an FFL in Gulf Breeze or Pensacola to ship a couple of guns to. C&R guns coming from J&G Sales in Arizona. Anyone on here able to have them shipped? If so, how much for the background and your fee? Let me know by PM or give me a call. Josh @ 850-261-0372


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I know of 2 good ones in Milton but any gun shop can do it, just depends on transfer fee


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, Miles is asking a bit much for his transfer fee down at Trade Winds and that's the closest one to me.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you have a C&R license?


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a negative. I have no licenses.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

They're a very high end firearms dealer so I don't know if they will or not but you might try....

Gulf Breeze Firearms
5253 Gulf Breeze Pkwy.
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563
Phone: 1-850-932-4867


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't know this place existed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, I haven't been in there in some time. Years ago, there was an indoor range with the shop....wish it was still there...


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Recommend Warren at Penaocla Specialty Pawn. He has helped with several transfers for me and does a great job.

Their number is 850-432-9050


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

If you don't mind driving to Milton, check with PFF member Dixie here on the forum.


----------

